# google maps offline maps file location?



## jumpmanjay (Jun 7, 2012)

does anyone know where the google maps offline maps are saved? i have tried thumbing through the filesystem and havent been able to find it. i would like to know so i can backup the offline maps i save as opposed to having to redo and download them all over every time i flash a new rom.

saving google maps in titanium backup does not save the offline files. 
files are lost on clean wipe

thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably the sdcard since ti backup saves the entire data directory for the app otherwise.


----------



## jumpmanjay (Jun 7, 2012)

pretty sure its not on the sdcard as it does not persist even through a restore of app+data for gmaps after a clean wipe.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

They're in /data/data/com.google.android.apps/maps/files


----------



## jumpmanjay (Jun 7, 2012)

hmm...thats interesting. i see the "OfflineMapArea_x" but the file size is 48.05K even though the offline maps themselves are ~80MB.


----------

